# Carbon Fiber Bow-Ties



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Got my 3M carbon fiber in the mail the other day, so I did my bow-ties today:


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

wow the front looks perfect! Where did you get them from? i have one coming from mixxeddesigns but have amazon ones on right now. the back is perfect but the front shows a little bit of gold


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just bought the carbon fiber wrap from Amazon. I tried some interior dash pieces at first but I'm not skilled enough to make it look good. The bow ties were super easy, especially with the hot summer sun to soften the vinyl. Took me 5 minutes for each bow tie.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

looks good! so it was just sticking the vinyl on and then cutting it with a razor blade?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah... Pretty elementary process. Clean the surface, apply the vinyl, and then it's best to use heat and something like a credit card to smooth out any wrinkles. If it's really hot and sunny out (like it was yesterday), you can use natural heat instead of a heat gun.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

That looks good I just ordered mine I will be doing the emblems and the interior this weekend Ill take pics.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

That looks nice! :goodjob:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I need to do mine to, the gold looks bad on the Tungsten car... I wanted to buy billet aluminum one like I have on my Tahoe and for my Duramax Silverado, but I can't seem to find billet aluminum emblems for the Cruze... Has anyone seen them, or know of someone that makes them for the Cruze?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I received my vinyl wrap from Amazon today and I'm impatient so on my lunch I wrapped my radio bezel I will be doing the emblems this weekend


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I need to do mine to, the gold looks bad on the Tungsten car... I wanted to buy billet aluminum one like I have on my Tahoe and for my Duramax Silverado, but I can't seem to find billet aluminum emblems for the Cruze... Has anyone seen them, or know of someone that makes them for the Cruze?


Believe they stopped making them due to copyright laws


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good!!!


Greggul8r said:


> I received my vinyl wrap from Amazon today and I'm impatient so on my lunch I wrapped my radio bezel I will be doing the emblems this weekend





Merc6 said:


> Believe they stopped making them due to copyright laws


Ya, it was a trademark issue I believe. Some went the trademark route for a while, then the vinyl fad and color/texture availability caught on and that seems to be all anyone is doing now... I ordered some carbon fiber vinyl from ebay this morning... I got a good deal on a 12x50" piece for $6.99 with free shipping. I hope it is decent quality. For the money it is worth the risk...


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> I received my vinyl wrap from Amazon today and I'm impatient so on my lunch I wrapped my radio bezel I will be doing the emblems this weekend



I tried doing this, but got too many wrinkles


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I did the Bowties on my Cruze this afternoon. It was pretty easy and only took a few minutes. I let the vinyl heat in the sun before installing it and it seemed to form well to the contours of the Bowties on the trunk and in the grille. I am very happy with the improved looks!!!








I may also do the chrome strip on the trunk at some point as well...


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice! Is that strip of chrome in the back removable?


----------



## JrFan8888 (May 28, 2016)

i reallllllly wanna do this!! it looks real clean, how hard was it?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's extremely easy, especially if you do it in the sun.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

You can get pre-cut front and back that looks identical from china for probably less than $3 if you look on alibaba express.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kume...vy-Cruze-2009-2010-2011-2012/32659624859.html


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

What are people's thoughts on plastidip or the vinyl for the bowties?


----------

